# What? Keri got ANOTHER new addition??



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

heheheeh. This one came in at the store and I could not let it get sold. It's too beautiful.

Bubble Tipped Anemone


























NOOOOOOO, Don't eat my Perc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

nice one keri, seems like you and i are in a buy off. im almost full, leaving some space for a few key corals


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yea but with me, I have a store right under my feet.  And I get dibs on anything that comes in. The one who dies with the most toys wins!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> ...The one who dies with the most toys wins!


Ain't that the truth. Your clowns certainly look happy!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hot damn that is nice! i gotta get one of those


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Do aneomies sting you? If so how do you get it out of the bag of water and sit it where you want it in the tank?

BTW, AMAZING pics!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... you can never get an anemone to sit where you want it to in a tank... usually they roam all over the place  hahah they'll find a spot eventually that they'll like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

HOLY ^%$*:shock: They move?!?!? I've never heard of a plant moving before! But still how do you get it out of the bag and into the tank without it stinging you?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It's not a "Plant"! It's a live animal. And they don't sting humans.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Really? I never knew that. Do you have to feed it sinking food and stuff?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> Really? I never knew that. Do you have to feed it sinking food and stuff?


I feed mine Frozen Silversides and Frozen Krill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

You thought anemones were plants? hahaha

nice anemone. very pretty. I love the purple tips on it. 

There's a green carpet anemone at my local sw fish store that i'd love to get. it's so beautiful...BRIGHT green.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

mine used to eat fish! where's that damsel picture of a brain coral eating a damsel :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> mine used to eat fish! where's that damsel picture of a brain coral eating a damsel :lol:


:shock: :!: :shock: brain corals eating fish!!?? mine doesnt even have a mouth, i wanna see this pic.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Dang, did you try to stop it?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

that fish had to be dead first, how would it catch it? you think that brain closed on it? no way my maze brain could do that is there?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not my photos' were taken from RC. Nope it's already too late and it's just nature.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well i dunno, it doesnt have the slime to protect against the stings, it coulda been stupid enough to try and snug into the brain lol


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> It's not a "Plant"! It's a live animal. And they don't sting humans.


acutally they do, but our skin is so think the stingers cant pentrate it


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, I should have said you won't feel any sting.


----------

